# Bottle baby



## Trudy thomas (Apr 7, 2021)

*i have a 6 week old bottle baby who has no intrest in anything but bottles we are giving him goat milk replacer he has constant diarrhea vet just today put him on stuff to drink instead of milk for two days he is now just 6 lbs any suggestions he is our first bottle baby *


----------

